# Death Company Insignia (My Rendition)



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Drew this up last night so I hope you guys like!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:biggrin: Screaming skulls are always a good touch. But I think the eye sockets need to be... angrier.


----------



## Soviet Lord (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice!
I wish I could draw like that....


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

he looks a little to happy for some reason


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i think happy in a manic sort of way ,happy like the joker in batman :wink:
,nice skull WinZip,
is there any way to darken the picture for more contrast? just a thought k:


----------

